# William Attersoll



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

William Attersoll, English Puritan (d. 1640) was the author of numerous commentaries and other works, some of which are listed here. Tentmaker Publications is working to reprint his commentary on Philemon as noted here.


----------

